# Ork Rumors



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faiet212 (SOURCE)


> * Ork Rumors *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did some digging and with how far this is out there isn't anyone with clout confirming or denying anything.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

This sounds realy great! 
New and stronger powers for weirdboys = more fun!

With FnP 6+ as a standard I guess that a pain boys' FnP will be restored to 4+ in the coming dex if these rumours holds true.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Someone posted this awhile ago as well. All look great to me.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I really like the sounds of these rumours, could help the ork player aka me


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They sound a little too good to be true. I assumed orks were not in the pipeline to get a new codex till 2014.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

humakt said:


> They sound a little too good to be true. I assumed orks were not in the pipeline to get a new codex till 2014.


2014 gets them into the 18+ month development cycle about now, so these could just be ideas devs are kicking about.


----------

